# anti-caking properties



## sak

hello

How would you translate "anti-caking" in this sentence?
"hubersorb is known for it high absorbency and anti-caking properties"

thank you


----------



## rholt

anti-caking
-> "resistencia de formar grumos o tortas"
is my understanding. There may be better words.


----------



## sak

muchas gracias rholt!


----------



## Eugin

Gente,
ahora soy yo la que necesita la traducción de "anti-caking", pero no me convence la traducción que ofreció rholt. 

Quería preguntarle a algún experto qué opina de la traducción "anti-aglutinante", para saber si tmb podría servir. Mi contexto es de las propiedades del dióxido de silicio. 

¡Mil gracias!!!


----------



## vicdark

He visto caking también como "formación de costra"


----------



## polli

Hola Eugin,
no soy una experta, pero el óxido de silicio es un agente *antiaglutinante*. Según aparece en  el codex.
Y en este  glosario http://www.alimentosargentinos.gov.ar/lacteos/docs/14_Diccio/Espaniol.htm
anti-caking también aparece como ¨emulsionante¨ pero está relacionado con los productos lácteos.
Espero que te sirva
Saludos


----------



## Sherlockat

Anti-caking: "que no se apelotona (grumos)"


----------



## Maria Simon

anti-coagulante también podría servir.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

De acuerdo con anti-aglutinante (anti-coagulante me suena a un medicamento con respecto a la sangre).


----------



## Benzene

evitap said:


> De acuerdo con anti-aglutinante (anti-coagulante me suena a un medicamento con respecto a la sangre).


_In a liquid paint it used "agente antiaglomerante o agente antisedimentación".

Bye,
_
*Benzene*


----------



## Langosta

Se dice "antiapelmazante" cuando es un agente que se aplica a sólidos para evitar que formen costras o "pelotas" de material.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Aquí se diría anti-aglutinante.


----------

